# Cart Goat Breeds



## polarus (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm curious as to what breeds you all use to pull your carts/ have any breed recommendations?

I am looking for a goat on the larger side that can drive single/double. I have heard of people using Alpines and Nubains, but I really don'y know much about goat breeds appropriate for this activity.

Guidance much appreciated.

Tess


----------

